# single squirrel



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

We stepped out today, Nestbusted and I. We saw three and took one. Some very challenging shooting Way up about 120ft. we had to get and angle on him so we were at least fifty feet from the base of the tree he was in. Took him in about 10 shots each. The shot lifted him up off the limb he was on he hit the ground grave yard dead...Challenging and fun!!! Frogman


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Very nice shooting and very nice slingshot, did you use the 5/8 steel balls for hunting again? 
You take game from serious distances that is very impressive in itself and awesome to see so many surgical tubing kills.

Again awesome shooting

Nico


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Are ya gonna eat that lil' feller or stick him in the freezer?


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds like you had a good hunt Madison!

Those squirrels are tough little fellas and for you to basically through it off the limb from 120 ft away is proof that your ammo and slingshot are efficient and compliment your marksmanship well.

Finally we get a great look at the "Purple Heart" boardcut, I can clearly see the origin of its name......it looks great from here! Along with that you have provided a good view of your famed long lasting (basically invincible compared to most bandsets) heavy tubing, this story is more proof that they get the job done.

Great shooting, I'd have to say if the impact didn't kill him, a 120ft fall certainly did







.......... and thank you for sharing, do I sense that the hunter-gatherer season of the slingshot has begun down there? If so I'm looking forward to hearing a lot more hunting stories from you in the near future.

Take Care - John


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

The season is ramping up fast. The ammo was 5/8 steel. We will use this squirrel for the training of the dogs. When we get more than one we usually prepare and eat them when they are fresh. We will have another try at them tomorrow. The weather is perfect, about 30degrees in the morning and about 60 during the afternoon. best to all........


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Way to go Frogman, those little Squizzers are a barrel of fun. Great looking flip. 120 feet up is a long shot, good shooting. Where was it hit? Using 5/8" shot it probably didn't matter much.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I didn't end up getting a squirrel this year. Lets hope on next year. Congrats!


----------



## eggers (Dec 6, 2010)

Madison, we had a great time hunting today. Zak likes the purple heart, shoots hard. Said he'd never go flat band. I guess me and the boys will always use the heavy tube. Has served us well for seven years now. Could'nt find cord to e-mail photos of the hunt will try tomorrow.Going to block out two days next week to hunt.


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

That's awesome frogman. They really should have a early open squirrel season for slingers or perhaps year round. Great shooting. Love to see more of your hunting stories.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Good shooting!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

They really are challenging lil blighters, well done on the long range shot!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a nice shape of slingshot too. It reminds me of the Scallops. What did you make it out of?


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice one Frogman. I like your slingshot and the old-school tubing, which I will be getting this hitch and have waiting when I get back home. I've said it before, but it's worth saying again--tubing never quit working when everyone jumped on the Theraband train and while there may be more efficient or cooler options out there, the ability to set up a viable bandset with plenty of power that will go for several hundred shots in only a few minutes has something very good going on.

Good post and great shooting.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Good shooting frogman, squirrel tastes sweet, like a cross between lamb and duck









*The ultimate ethical meal: a grey squirrel

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2008/may/11/recipes.foodanddrink*


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Great shootin. Thanks for posting the pic too. How bout some pics and info about the sling you used. Looks sweet.

happy trails


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

great shooting iam sure i have seen you before but i just dont know where?


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Darren, Have we met somewhere before?


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Cool, ive seen your videos on youtube. nice squirrel.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Great shot Frogman! Your accuracy really amazes me!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone know why frogman got banned?


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Nope, Im wondering that myself.


----------

